# Frozen tile saw



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

It is always good money spent ,to have some spare water line and clamps on the truck.

Last winter was miserably cold---and even with a heater,the lines could freeze---

It was handy running an exposed temporary line---easier to thaw than the fancy shielded one that is standard on my bridge saw---


----------

